# World's biggest virus found in sea off Chile



## micropage7 (Mar 3, 2012)

The genome of Megavirus chilensis is 6.5 per cent bigger than the DNA code of the previous virus record-holder, Mimivirus, isolated in 2003.

Viruses differ from bacteria in that they are usually far smaller and cannot reproduce on their own, needing to penetrate a host cell in which to replicate.

But M. chilensis is such a giant that it surpasses many bacteria in size and is genetically the most complex DNA virus ever described.

It was taken from sea water sample closed to the shore of Las Cruces, Chile. Its host organism is unknown.

DNA viruses include pox viruses and herpes viruses, but M. chilensis "doesn't seem to be harmful for humans," said Jean-Michel Claverie, of France's National Centre for Scientific Research (CNRS)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/8819432/Worlds-biggest-virus-found-in-sea-off-Chile.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15242386


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't wait to get infected by this badass virus. I wonder if it could be altered to affect humans? With larger DNA it should have more complexity potential for kicking the crap out of white bloodcells, right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL when I first saw the thread title in latest posts was thinking PC virus because this is what I saw 





 and then thought ... AOL's software. Very interesting read bro.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL when I first saw the thread title in latest posts was thinking PC virus because this is what I saw
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120306/Capture022.jpg and then thought ... AOL's software. Very interesting read bro.



Ditto


----------



## Irocing (Mar 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL when I first saw the thread title in latest posts was thinking PC virus because this is what I saw
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120306/Capture022.jpg and then thought ... AOL's software. Very interesting read bro.



I thought maybe they had caught the worlds greatest Hacker in a boat.

Later


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2012)

Irocing said:


> I thought maybe they had caught the worlds greatest Hacker in a boat.
> 
> Later



That's your whole act?  I paid a cover charge to get in here you know.  Plus my date gargles with JD - when she's not gargling with my . . .


----------



## Irocing (Mar 6, 2012)

twilyth said:


> That's your whole act?  I paid a cover charge to get in here you know.  Plus my date gargles with JD - when she's not gargling with my . . .  http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smileys/just_kidding.gif



Just be sure to tip the Bar Tender and the Server ladies when you leave.

Cover charge non refundable once inside,

And,

Be sure to come back anytime, Ya Hear.

Later


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> DNA viruses include pox viruses and herpes viruses, but M. chilensis "doesn't seem to be harmful for humans," said Jean-Michel Claverie, of France's National Centre for Scientific Research (CNRS)



thats ok either way, blackpool's put me off goin in the sea anyway


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2012)

Well it will take at least 9 months for the virus to mutate to humans.

Perhaps be better start injecting into monkeys and see what happens.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 7, 2012)

Use avast, it will take care of it lol


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Mar 7, 2012)

"Doesn't seem harmul for humans"???

Famous last words.


----------

